# (H) Blackmoore - Gilde: Infernale



## Relaa (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Blackmoore 

Nun stellen wir uns euch vor, wir sind die Gilde Infernale (25er).
Unsere Gilde kommt ursprünglich von einem anderen Server und sind nun hier auf Blackmoore gelandet um uns, mit ein paar alten Membern von früher, hier neu zu Formieren.
Wir mussten nicht lange überlegen, um uns dieser neuen Herausforderung anzunehmen und uns bewusst, welche Aufgaben auf uns zukommen werden. Unser Ziel ist und war es schon immer vorne im Content mit zu Spielen und alle Bosse im Hardmode zulegen.
Die Erfolge unserer damaligen Gilde wollen wir natürlich fortsetzen, aber große Ziele brauchen starke Partner und verlässliche Spieler.

Neben den 25er Raid, betreiben wir natürlich auch Interne Stamm Gruppen für 10er, sowie BG&#8217;s und Arena oder einfach nur für die Heroischen Dungeons.
Nach der Gründung, bieten wir unseren Spielern auch wöchentliche Twink Gruppen im 10er aber vor allem auch im 25er Bereich an!

Wir sind keine Hardcore Gilde, denn der Spaß soll nicht zu kurz kommen, aber das soll unserem Erfolg nicht abträglich sein.
Im Vordergrund steht natürlich das Progress Orientierte Raiden und unser Ziel ist es auf diesem Server vorne mitzuspielen, durch unsere Erfahrung im Raid und der Gildenführung sind dort die besten Möglichkeiten gegeben, nun erfordert der Erfolg natürliche gute Spieler und damit suchen wir euch, denn ohne euch können wir diese Ziele nicht verwirklichen.

Euch sei natürlich die Frage gestattet; Warum sollten wir zu einer neuen Gilde wechseln von der wir nichts wissen?
Das ist richtig, aber wir können euch versichern dass wir eine beständige Gilde seit Jahren &#8222;waren&#8220; und dieses nun auf Blackmoore fortsetzen werden.
Unsere Erfahrene Raidleitung und Gildenleitung kennt sich mit dem Faktor der Gildengründung sehr gut aus und wird ihr bestmöglichstes tuen, dieses so schnell wie möglich hinter sich zu bringen.
Unser Professioneller Webauftritt zeigt ebenfalls, dass wir große Ziele haben und diese auch erreichen werden.

Unsere Gemeinschaft ist eine gesunde Mischung aus Spaß und Ernst, der es uns ermöglicht unsere vorgenommenen Ziele schnell in die Tat umzusetzen.
Wer also in Zukunft erfolgreich, beständig, mit Spaß und Ernsthaftigkeit Raiden möchte, der ist bei uns genau richtig.
Die Gemeinschaft Infernale benötigt natürlich noch viel Verstärkung in allen Bereichen, daher hoffen wir, dass ihr uns die Chance gebt unsere Worte auch in die Tat umsetzen zu können, dies geht natürlich nur mit eurer Hilfe.

Ein sollte euch bewusst sein wenn Ihr euch entscheidet, bei uns zu Raiden!
Ihr müsst in der Lage sein und die Lust haben, viel Zeit und Aufwand in euren Charakter zu stecken.
Euer Ziel muss es sein, alles in WoW gesehen und getan zu haben.
Ihr solltet Kritikfähig sein, aber auch die Fähigkeit besitzen zu Kritisieren.
Ihr solltet der festen Überzeugung sein, dass ihr gut seid, aber ihr müsst jederzeit versuchen noch besser zu werden.
Wir legen viel Wert auf eure Spiel weise, da wir erfolgreich Raiden wollen, mal einen fehler machen ist ok, den Fehler auch zweimal zu machen, kein Problem, aber ihr müsst zeigen, dass Ihr Lernfähig seid und diesen Fehler nicht ein drittes mal macht.

Unsere Raidzeiten sehen wie folgt aus:

Mittwoch + Donnerstag: 18.45 &#8211; 22.45
Sonntags: 18.15 &#8211; 23.00
Montags: 18.45 &#8211; 22.45
Invite findet immer 15 Minuten vor Raid beginn statt.

Wir hoffe wir konnten euch einen kleinen Eindruck unserer Ziele, unserer Struktur und natürlich unseren Anforderungen an euch, vermitteln.
Wir würden uns über regen zu Spruch und zahlreiche Bewerbungen natürlich sehr freuen, damit wir so bald als möglich den 25er Raid Betrieb aufnehmen können.

Unsere Homepage mit noch weiteren Informationen zu uns und unserer Vergangenheit, findet ihr unter:
www.infernale-blackmoore.de


----------



## Relaa (30. Juli 2011)

/push

weil der Beitrag neu aufgesetzt wurde!!


----------



## Relaa (8. August 2011)

Gesucht werden noch dringend: Tanks aller klassen und Caster!!

besucht uns auf unserer Webseite www.infernale-blackmoore.de oder wispert ingame Pamaro, Relaa oder Âary an.


----------



## Relaa (13. August 2011)

Wir suchen noch dringend Druiden Heiler, Tanks (die Klasse ist egal), Schurken sowie Ele Schamanen!!


----------



## Relaa (25. August 2011)

/pusch


----------



## Relaa (12. Oktober 2011)

Für unseren 25er Feuerland HC Kader suchen wir noch dringend Jäger.

Schaut auf unserer Homepage www.infernale-blackmoore.de vorbei!!


----------



## Relaa (28. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## Relaa (4. November 2011)

/push

Rekrutierung auf unserer Website www.infernale-blackmoore.de


----------



## Relaa (29. November 2011)

/push

suchen derzeit 1-2 fähige Tanks (Dk, Druide, Pala)
2-3 Healer (Schamane, Priester)
ca. 6 DDS klassen vorerst nicht relevant

Klassenverständnis sowie die Bereitschaft selbständig seine Kenntnisse zu erweitern setzten wir voraus. Das Gear sollte passen, damit wir direkt mit der neuen Raidinstanz beginnen können.


schaut einfach auch www.infernale-blackmoore.de vorbei

oder wispert ingame auf dem Server Blackmoore Âary, Doritos, Tirachel oder meine Wenigkeit (Relaa) an.


----------

